# Building my new system



## Hayder_Master (Mar 19, 2013)

ok here is what i have and going to build
Case :  cooler master cosmos II
PSU "   Corsair HX 1000
M.B :   Asus Rampage IV Extreme
RAM :  16G 4x4g kingston beast 2400mhz
CPU :   Core i7 3930k C2
Cooler: Corsair H100i
GPU's : 2x GTX 670 gigabyte windforce
SSD :   Rivo Drive 3 240G PCI-E
HDD :  1x 1TB WD green , 2x 500G WD blue
DVD :  2x LG DVD/RW

i make a first test on my last case haf-x 942 and 7950 vga same cpu and mobo it was great now i going to make new shape for my new baby, and i will post some photos and results.
thanks


----------



## avatar_raq (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking forward to see you new build!


----------



## tokyoduong (Mar 27, 2013)

So why did you create this thread?
You don't need any advice on anything and already building it. Considering this is "system builder's advice" forum, this thread is nothing but to show off.


----------



## Hood (Mar 29, 2013)

As tokyoduong pointed out, this section is for people seeking advice on building a new system.  Your post would be better suited to the Project Logs section.  But congrats in advance on what looks to be a powerful new rig!


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 29, 2013)

tokyoduong said:


> So why did you create this thread?
> You don't need any advice on anything and already building it. Considering this is "system builder's advice" forum, this thread is nothing but to show off.





Hood said:


> As tokyoduong pointed out, this section is for people seeking advice on building a new system.  Your post would be better suited to the Project Logs section.  But congrats in advance on what looks to be a powerful new rig!



sharing is the spirit of this community. whats wrong with wanting to share? if you want you are free to comment on the system.


----------



## drdeathx (Mar 29, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> sharing is the spirit of this community. whats wrong with wanting to share? if you want you are free to comment on the system.



Agreed. Guess some just are negative persons?


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 29, 2013)

yeah. grumpy puffs


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 29, 2013)

Moved to Project Logs section, hope everyone is happy now.


----------



## drdeathx (Mar 29, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Moved to Project Logs section, hope everyone is happy now.



NEVER!


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 29, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> NEVER!



Well he is not looking for advice, so Project Logs is more appropriate. I can't move it out of Project logs and back to System Builders, but if OP wants it back he can always PM the relevant mod (Sneeky and BP in this case)


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 29, 2013)

Pffff ! And i was thinking buying now sandy bridge socket 2011 is wrong and waste money, because Haswell is on the way next week...

Anyway a masterpiece hardware there !


----------



## Hood (Mar 29, 2013)

*Whatever...*



drdeathx said:


> Agreed. Guess some just are negative persons?



And then some people advocate breaking forum rules they agreed to....
Others just want to avoid useful forum sections from degenerating into a catch-all for anyone to post a random comment....


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 30, 2013)

tokyoduong said:


> So why did you create this thread?
> You don't need any advice on anything and already building it. Considering this is "system builder's advice" forum, this thread is nothing but to show off.





Hood said:


> As tokyoduong pointed out, this section is for people seeking advice on building a new system.  Your post would be better suited to the Project Logs section.  But congrats in advance on what looks to be a powerful new rig!




i think i am know the rules and understand well, when u build new system u need some advices or helps until it finish.
like now i have a problem to install my revodrive, windows can not see the device and can't create the partition, download the ocz drivers booth same thing, and also tried win 32 and 64 bit drivers but still can't, s u honey booth of u i am waiting to help me with this cuz know u only two know i need help in this section. sure more question will come until i finish.
thanks


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 30, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Well he is not looking for advice, so Project Logs is more appropriate. I can't move it out of Project logs and back to System Builders, but if OP wants it back he can always PM the relevant mod (Sneeky and BP in this case)



in fact i am, just want the advice and help when the moment come just like my last post


----------



## repman244 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> i think i am know the rules and understand well, when u build new system u need some advices or helps until it finish.
> like now i have a problem to install my revodrive, windows can not see the device and can't create the partition, download the ocz drivers booth same thing, and also tried win 32 and 64 bit drivers but still can't, s u honey booth of u i am waiting to help me with this cuz know u only two know i need help in this section. sure more question will come until i finish.
> thanks



I don't know much about the Revodrives, but do you have latest BIOS for your motherboard?
I remember there were issues on some boards when using the Revodrive and a BIOS update was needed to fix the problem.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 30, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> i think i am know the rules and understand well, when u build new system u need some advices or helps until it finish.
> like now i have a problem to install my revodrive, windows can not see the device and can't create the partition, download the ocz drivers booth same thing, and also tried win 32 and 64 bit drivers but still can't, s u honey booth of u i am waiting to help me with this cuz know u only two know i need help in this section. sure more question will come until i finish.
> thanks





Hayder_Master said:


> in fact i am, just want the advice and help when the moment come just like my last post



Please use the multi-quote button or edit your posts instead of posting multiple times in a row.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 30, 2013)

repman244 said:


> I don't know much about the Revodrives, but do you have latest BIOS for your motherboard?
> I remember there were issues on some boards when using the Revodrive and a BIOS update was needed to fix the problem.




already did it, nothing solved , bios update first thing i do.


t_ski said:


> Please use the multi-quote button or edit your posts instead of posting multiple times in a row.



sure mate


----------

